# Giovane, bello e abbronzato



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

_Giovane, bello e abbronzato


Così Berlusconi sul neoeletto Presidente Usa. E poi precisa: «Era una carineria, un grande complimento e chi non lo capisce è un imbecille e vada a ...»._

Ammetto che ogni tanto se ne esce con delle tali minchiate che a me fa pure ridere 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma stavolta veramente mi sembra fatto di vena..

Come fai a uscirtene con una caxxata del genere??'

e poi dire che era una "carineria"...

Non ho parole...Ma ammettere di aver detto una minchiata no??


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> _Giovane, bello e abbronzato
> 
> 
> Così Berlusconi sul neoeletto Presidente Usa. E poi precisa: «Era una carineria, un grande complimento e chi non lo capisce è un imbecille e vada a ...»._
> ...


Ma chi l'ha votato, chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii???????????????


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

ne aveva già parlato amarax un minuto prima di te...
http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=8950

cmq secondo lui è veramente una battuta, nn vedo perché dovrebbe scusarsi.... ma da uno che in una foto di gruppo di leader europei fa le corna, cosa ci si dovrebbe aspettare...?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ne aveva già parlato amarax un minuto prima di te...
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=8950
> 
> cmq secondo lui è veramente una battuta, nn vedo perché dovrebbe scusarsi.... ma da uno che in una foto di gruppo di leader europei fa le corna, cosa ci si dovrebbe aspettare...?



ops ..non avevo visto..
ma sai, è alla stregua di quell'altro pirla di calderoli che l'aveva detto alla Rula Jebreal...
non capisco però dov'è la battuta...cioè..abbronzato = nero dovrebbe far ridere??


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ops ..non avevo visto..
> ma sai, è alla stregua di quell'altro pirla di calderoli che l'aveva detto alla Rula Jebreal...
> non capisco però dov'è la battuta...cioè..*abbronzato = nero dovrebbe far ridere??
> 
> ...


certo, io mi sono scompisciato, sto ancora ridendo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















veramente simpatica anche la mia battuta sul toast, vero...?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> certo, io mi sono scompisciato, sto ancora ridendo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu invece sei un po' palliduccio...non ti toccherai mica eh??


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu invece sei un po' palliduccio...non ti toccherai mica eh??


eh, sono un po' pallido, ora mi faccio una lampada... prima le chiedo quanto vuole e se è disponibile casa sua...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> eh, sono un po' pallido, ora mi faccio una lampada... prima le chiedo quanto vuole e se è disponibile casa sua...



portale anche un mazzo di fiori e dei cioccolatini


----------



## Old alesera (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ne aveva già parlato amarax un minuto prima di te...
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=8950
> 
> cmq secondo lui è veramente una battuta, nn vedo perché dovrebbe scusarsi.... ma da uno che in una foto di gruppo di leader europei fa le corna, cosa ci si dovrebbe aspettare...?


 
è questo il brutto...è di pessimo gusto
come siamo messi male


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> portale anche un mazzo di fiori e dei *cioccolatini*


cioè obama & c....?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> è questo il brutto...è di pessimo gusto
> come siamo messi male


in se per se può essere una battuta (cretina, di dubbio gusto), ma assolutamente NON DEVE ESSERE FATTA da un presidente del consiglio, da uno statista!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> in se per se può essere una battuta (cretina, di dubbio gusto), ma assolutamente NON DEVE ESSERE FATTA da un presidente del consiglio, da uno statista!!!!


questo è ovvio ma anche la battuta in sè non fa proprio ridere...
se vedo uno con  l'itterizia e dico che sembra un cinese mica faccio ridere


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ops ..non avevo visto..
> ma sai, è alla stregua di quell'altro pirla di calderoli che l'aveva detto alla Rula Jebreal...
> non capisco però dov'è la battuta...cioè..abbronzato = nero dovrebbe far ridere??


Ci avrei giurato che ne avrebbe detta una delle sue.
E' più forte di lui cercare di essere spiritoso.
Le sue uscite non mi stupiscono più, però, battuta sul colore a parte...ha fatto commenti sul fisico..."giovane", "bello"...e non sulla bravura, intelligenza, carattere, ecc.
Cose che lui evidentemente manco prende in considerazione in una persona


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ci avrei giurato che ne avrebbe detta una delle sue.
> E' più forte di lui cercare di essere spiritoso.
> Le sue uscite non mi stupiscono più, però, battuta sul colore a parte...ha fatto commenti sul fisico...*"giovane", "bello"...e non sulla bravura, intelligenza, carattere, ecc.*
> Cose che lui evidentemente manco prende in considerazione in una persona


vabbè ma per ora effettivamente che sia bravo ed intelligente ancora non si ha modo di verificarlo.
Mentre che sia gnocco è lampante


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ci avrei giurato che ne avrebbe detta una delle sue.
> E' più forte di lui cercare di essere spiritoso.
> Le sue uscite non mi stupiscono più, però, battuta sul colore a parte...ha fatto commenti sul fisico..."giovane", "bello"...e non sulla bravura, intelligenza, carattere, ecc.
> Cose che lui evidentemente manco prende in considerazione in una persona


beh, secondo me era invidia, perché il berlu nn è né giovane né bello (lifting a parte)... però se continua a farsi lampade forse può diventare nero...


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vabbè ma per ora effettivamente che sia bravo ed intelligente ancora non si ha modo di verificarlo.
> Mentre che sia gnocco è lampante


Beh, finora è stato bravo (lui e il suo staff) nel condurre una buona campagna elettorale...speriamo tanto che oltre a essere intelligente sia anche un uomo più o meno onesto.
Sul gnocco niente da dire...gran bel sorriso!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

bellissima la vignetta di bastardidentro... (è chiaro, comunisti mangiabambini anche loro)


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> beh, secondo me era invidia, perché il berlu nn è né giovane né bello (lifting a parte)... però se continua a farsi lampade forse può diventare nero...


Povero Berlusca...anche lui invecchia come i comuni mortali...


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> bellissima la vignetta di bastardidentro... (è chiaro, comunisti mangiabambini anche loro)


 









Bellissima.


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

ormai non so più neanche cosa augurargli a berlusconi


----------



## Old alesera (7 Novembre 2008)

che poi se vogliamo dirla tutta lui è solo la punta dell'iceberg lui è in ottima compagnia......

guardate Gaucci, colpo di spugna e torna in Italia dopo che ha fatto il porco chissà dove con bambine di 18  anni......

niente galera 

	
	
		
		
	


	





certezza della pena, embè come no.....

e perchè Gelli in tv...mitico!

Cossiga.? ecc ecc ecc


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Novembre 2008)

il problema vero di berlusconi è che soffre di invidia ed è geloso del fatto che si parli troppo di altri e non di lui. è egocentrico oltre ogni misura.
con questa battuta che, tra l'altro, pare non sia nemmeno sua, ha ottenuto lo scopo di fare parlare di se. per la serie: che se ne parli male purchè che se ne parli.


----------



## tatitati (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma chi l'ha votato, chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii???????????????


 
una sola delle persone che conosco.. non faccio nomi.


----------



## Iris (7 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> il problema vero di berlusconi è che soffre di invidia ed è geloso del fatto che si parli troppo di altri e non di lui. è egocentrico oltre ogni misura.
> con questa battuta che, tra l'altro, pare non sia nemmeno sua, ha ottenuto lo scopo di fare parlare di se. per la serie: che se ne parli male purchè che se ne parli.


Lo penso anche io...come non essere invidiosi dell'uomo più potente del mondo per i prossimi 4 anni ?
Come non rosicare davanti ad uno che viene in Europa, e manco passa in Italia?
Lui sarà nero, ma il nanerottolo è verde dall'invidia: gli tocca stare a cena con quel morto di fame di Putin, quando Obama prepare uno Staff di superesperti che noi manco ci sogniamo!!!


----------



## Old latriglia (7 Novembre 2008)

se andate avanti così me lo fate diventare pure simpatico al berlusca  

	
	
		
		
	


	









comunque se si parla di invidia ........ mi metterei a parlar di coso, il walter ....... qualcuno gli regali una vacanza, basta che la pianti di essere su ogni canale a ululare alla luna  che non se ne può più


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> se andate avanti così me lo fate diventare pure simpatico al berlusca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


concordo...sembra un 12enne al quale han fregato il mottarello


----------



## Iris (7 Novembre 2008)

Io spedirei Veltroni negli Usa...visto il grande amore che ha per gli americani (e le case che ci si è comprato), e il berlusca in Colombia. Ci si  troverà bene.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io spedirei Veltroni negli Usa...visto il grande amore che ha per gli americani (e le case che ci si è comprato), *e il berlusca in Colombia*. Ci si  troverà bene.


non saprei..non vorrei si mettesse in competizione coi narcotrafficanti e ...vincesse


----------



## Iris (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non saprei..non vorrei si mettesse in competizione coi narcotrafficanti e ...vincesse


 Fatti loro


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Fatti loro


sopratutto fatti


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> se andate avanti così me lo fate diventare pure simpatico al berlusca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chi?!???!?! chi?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  il _democratico_ uolter?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Old latriglia (7 Novembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io spedirei Veltroni negli Usa...visto il grande amore che ha per gli americani (e le case che ci si è comprato), e il berlusca in Colombia. Ci si  troverà bene.


basta che non faccia collegamenti con la tv italiana


----------



## Old latriglia (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> chi?!???!?! chi?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so solo che mi si sta friggendo il telecomando a forza di fare zapping di fuga  

	
	
		
		
	


	





























piuttosto ormai mi fermo sulle televendite


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

non so voi ma da quando non si vede più il mortadella i miei valori di glicemia si sono regolarizzati alla perfezione


----------



## Old alesera (7 Novembre 2008)

èun bel merdaglio...a fine novembre me ne vo a prendere un pò di ossigeno e vado a vedere Grillo


----------



## Old latriglia (7 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> èun bel merdaglio...a fine novembre me ne vo a prendere un pò di ossigeno e vado a vedere Grillo


bono l'altro  

	
	
		
		
	


	





























ormai non lo vogliono nemmeno più gli universitari


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> bono l'altro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche a me è uscito dal naso.


----------



## Old alesera (7 Novembre 2008)

uno dei pochi che ancora si salva....secondo me.


----------



## Old alesera (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche a me è uscito dal naso.


 
come mai?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> come mai?


perchè dopo tutto il casino cos'ha fatto?
niente.
Aveva avuto un gran consenso e sembrava potesse veramente impegnarsi per cambiare le cose.
Invece un casso.


----------



## Old alesera (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè dopo tutto il casino cos'ha fatto?
> niente.
> Aveva avuto un gran consenso e sembrava potesse veramente impegnarsi per cambiare le cose.
> Invece un casso.


 
e che deve cambiare? lui fail comico...ha informato e risvegliato le persone.....se entrava davvero in politica lo avrebbero come minimo bruciato....

chi deve cambiare le cose sono i politici.......lui non fa il politico e guadagna anche meno....


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> e che deve cambiare? lui fail comico...ha informato e risvegliato le persone.....se entrava davvero in politica lo avrebbero come minimo bruciato....
> 
> chi deve cambiare le cose sono i politici.......lui non fa il politico e guadagna anche meno....


non mi sembrava si fosse limitato a fare il comico riempendo le piazze


----------



## Old alesera (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non mi sembrava si fosse limitato a fare il comico riempendo le piazze


 
cercava di organizzare delle liste civiche forse fallendo ma ha dimostrato che esistino alternative

di certo non lo ha fatto per scopi politici personali..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





a lui bastano i soldi degli spettacoli


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> cercava di organizzare delle liste civiche forse fallendo ma ha dimostrato che esistino alternative
> 
> di certo non lo ha fatto per scopi politici personali.....
> 
> ...


sta di fatto che non è cambiato un casso.
Anche a me piace molto ma che si limiti a fare il comico


----------



## Old alesera (7 Novembre 2008)

le persone singole non POSSONO cambiare un casso

nè Grillo nè Obama nè nessuno......la moltitudine fa la differenza


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2008)

*GRILLO*

La cosa importante e' che ha spronato la gente/popolo a scendere in piazza ... vi sembra poco?


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2008)

*IL FORZUTO DI ARCORE*



Asudem ha detto:


> _Giovane, bello e abbronzato
> 
> 
> Così Berlusconi sul neoeletto Presidente Usa. E poi precisa: «Era una carineria, un grande complimento e chi non lo capisce è un imbecille e vada a ...»._
> ...


 

 Il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio AHAHAH
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=j2oFfahEbdM


 DEVO/DOBBIAMO ridere?
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=lkebeLps1bY&feature=iv&annotation_id=event_64884


 PROMETTO, non mi arrabbio piu' !
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=flodZCQ8tGY&watch_response
















   POVERA ITAGLIA!!!


----------



## Old latriglia (7 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> La cosa importante e' che ha spronato la gente/popolo a scendere in piazza ... vi sembra poco?


non ci vuole nulla ...... guarda in quanti ci vanno proponendo scioperi il lunedi e il venerdi  

	
	
		
		
	


	





senza contare che son riusciti a inventarsi il ponte tra uno sciopero e un giorno di festa


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> _Giovane, bello e abbronzato_
> 
> 
> _Così Berlusconi sul neoeletto Presidente Usa. E poi precisa: «Era una carineria, un grande complimento e chi non lo capisce è un imbecille e vada a ...»._
> ...


 
Dire che è un imbecille è poco.


----------



## Nordica (7 Novembre 2008)

La cosa più importante e che per la prima volta mi sento felice per la scelta dell presidente delle USA e sento che possa cambiare qualcosa!

e già cambiato qualcosa!

yes we can!


----------



## Nordica (7 Novembre 2008)

ovvio che Obama ne sentirà di cattiverie, essendo il primo presidente nero!

ma non credo che a lui freghi nulla!

avrà cose più importanti da fare!


----------



## Old latriglia (7 Novembre 2008)

cattiverie?? 

di cattivo (soprattutto gusto) è continuare a vederlo solo per il colore della pelle


----------



## Nordica (7 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> cattiverie??
> 
> di cattivo (soprattutto gusto) è continuare a vederlo solo per il colore della pelle


sempre cattiverie sono!

a me piace molto! finalmente un giovane! un nessuno che si e fatto da solo! mi sembra un po mio padre come tipo (tranne il lavoro) e spero che faccia delle belle cose!

meglio di Bush lo deve essere per forza!!!!!


----------



## Old latriglia (7 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> sempre cattiverie sono!
> 
> a me piace molto! finalmente un giovane! un nessuno che si e fatto da solo! mi sembra un po mio padre come tipo (tranne il lavoro) e spero che faccia delle belle cose!
> 
> meglio di Bush lo deve essere per forza!!!!!


a parte che tutto sto casino ancora devo capirlo, visto che in linea di massima noi si finisce negli USA solo in vacanza ... ma vabbè  

	
	
		
		
	


	





fatto da solo?
chiedilo a chi ha pagato i conti di 20 e passa mesi di campagna elettorale se ha fatto da solo


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

bhè, data la stanchezza per la campagna qualche sera da solo si sarà pure fatto 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ps. concordo spessissimo con triglietta mia


----------



## Nordica (7 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> a parte che tutto sto casino ancora devo capirlo, visto che in linea di massima noi si finisce negli USA solo in vacanza ... ma vabbè
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non adesso! si e fatto da solo ad arrivare fin dove poi ovviamente lo hanno aiutato!

purtroppo la politica degli USA ci tocca tutti quanti! visto che mettono sempre il naso da per tutto! io stessa ho dei parenti che vivono in paesi dove ce la guerra e dove sono gli americani! in questo momento mia sorella si trova in missione politica nella strisca di Gaza ed io sono veramente preoccopata per lei! ma finché ce la guerra ci sarà sempre la USA che dirigono il teatro! vuol dire che contano tanto e penso sia meglio che ci sia capo una persona tipo Obama invece che un guerriero come Bush!


----------



## Old latriglia (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè, data la stanchezza per la campagna qualche sera da solo si sarà pure fatto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


poteva pure offrire


----------



## Old latriglia (7 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> non adesso! si e fatto da solo ad arrivare fin dove poi ovviamente lo hanno aiutato!
> 
> purtroppo la politica degli USA ci tocca tutti quanti! visto che mettono sempre il naso da per tutto! io stessa ho dei parenti che vivono in paesi dove ce la guerra e dove sono gli americani! in questo momento mia sorella si trova in missione politica nella strisca di Gaza ed io sono veramente preoccopata per lei! ma finché ce la guerra ci sarà sempre la USA che dirigono il teatro! vuol dire che contano tanto e penso sia meglio che ci sia capo una persona tipo Obama invece che un guerriero come Bush!


mi risulta che abbia detto che fa partire la caccia grossa in zona afganistan autorizzando anche gli sforamenti dei confini del paese


----------



## Nordica (7 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> mi risulta che abbia detto che fa partire la caccia grossa in zona afganistan autorizzando anche gli sforamenti dei confini del paese








  ................


boh! diamogli tempo!

posso almeno sperare che sia migliore?

per il mio benessere interiore....


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2008)

Comunque ... la figura di merda e' mondiale, e' stata tradotta in troppe lingue  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  questa volta non potra' rimangiarsi quello che a detto:

http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/l-abbronzato-fa-il-giro-del-mondo/26102?video















   sempre oiu' in alto l'Itaglia


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

a parte la la retrocessione a livello del burundi, con tutto il rispetto per il burundi, sarà un caso che BO non ha contattato il nostro esimio Presidente del Consiglio?
Che figuracce...


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2008)

*Fresca fresca*

ANSA
 2008-11-07 20:09                                                                                                     OBAMA TELEFONERA' QUESTA SERA A BERLUSCONI                                                                                                       WASHINGTON  - Il presidente eletto Barack Obama telefonerà questa sera al premier italiano Silvio Berlusconi per ringraziarlo per il suo messaggio di congratulazioni. Lo si è appreso da buone fonti.


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

beh...i veri signori si riconoscono sempre...segno che l'abbronzatura è solo esteriore, ad alcune persone invece le lampade hanno bruciato una grossa percentuale di neuroni...peccato che non capirà che certo BO non si può abbassare ad una polemica col nano terzomondista (sigh!)...resta il fatto che è un uomo veramente sgradevole...e che BO non si poteva certo esimere dal  telefonarlo...
Mi raccomando votatelo ancora alle prossime elezioni...


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> mi risulta che abbia detto che fa partire la caccia grossa in zona afganistan *autorizzando anche gli sforamenti dei confini del paese*


Questi se li è inventati e autorizzati Bush. Non facciamo come con i governi italiani, che si ritrovano le leggi idiote fatte dai governi precedenti e che quando vanno all'opposizione accusano il governo in carica di aver fatto una legge di merda.

Buscopann

PS. Non è un figlio dei fiori, ma quantomeno ha promesso un ritiro entro 18 mesi dall'Iraq, che è a tuttoggi una missione incostituzionale dal punto di di vista del Diritto Internazionale, non avallata dall'ONU. 
L'Afghanistan è una cosa diversa. Sebbene le cose vadano di merda, è una missione votata dall'ONU


----------



## Old unodinoi (8 Novembre 2008)

Si sono offesi TUTTI meno che Obama. Ho amici di "razza negra" (calmi che è italiano e si può leggere sui dizionari) che sono loro stessi a scherzare sul colore della pelle come a me dicono che sono pallido e se per questo sto male.
Diamo il giusto peso alle cose. A volte mi sembra che TUTTI si prendano troppo sul serio. D'altra parte ci sono luoghi e condizioni che "livellano" tutti gli essere umani.


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Si sono offesi TUTTI meno che Obama. Ho amici di "razza negra" (calmi che è italiano e si può leggere sui dizionari) che sono loro stessi a scherzare sul colore della pelle come a me dicono che sono pallido e se per questo sto male.
> Diamo il giusto peso alle cose. A volte mi sembra che TUTTI si prendano troppo sul serio. D'altra parte quando ci sono luoghi e condizioni che "livellano" tutti gli essere umani.


Se si fa politica seria è un DOVERE essere seri.


----------



## Old unodinoi (8 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Se si fa politica seria è un DOVERE essere seri.


Quindi se una persona non ride mai o non fa battute vuol dire che è seria!?!
Non confondere serio con serioso


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Quindi se una persona non ride mai o non fa battute vuol dire che è seria!?!
> Non confondere serio con serioso


Si parla di politica non di persone.


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Novembre 2008)

ma diciamocelo pure...se gli avessero chiesto qualsiasi altra cosa su BO avrebbe fatto in modo di piazzargli dentro quell'"abbronzato"...
si può dire qualunque cosa a difesa, ma il nano resta comunque un coglion.e...di successoe di capacità...ma sempre un coglion.e


----------



## Mari' (8 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Quindi se una persona non ride mai o non fa battute vuol dire che è seria!?!
> Non confondere serio con serioso



Un Capo di governo ha degli obblighi/doveri/responsabilita' ... lui rappresenta uno Stato, la Repubblica italiana, un Popolo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  se ha voglia di fare il "clown" lo faccia da animatore/showman Sivio Berlusconi, e non in veste di Presidente del Consiglio dei Ministri della Repubblica italiana.

E' chiaro? ​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> non ci vuole nulla ...... guarda in quanti ci vanno proponendo scioperi il lunedi e il venerdi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rispondo perché ho sentito altrove questa cosa che fa davvero arrabbiare.
Prima di tutto uno sciopero è uno sciopero anche se prefestivo e comporta una decurtazione dello stipendio che non è irrilevante per chi la subisce e quindi nessuno sciopera per far vacanza ...alla faccia di Brunetta è più semplice "ammalarsi" o, per chi non è nella scuola, prendere un giorno di ferie.
La scuola deve durare 204 giorni per legge e ogni scuola decide su un certo numero di giorni di festa da piazzare a seconda delle esigenze del territorio (a Milano tutti chiudono un paio di giorni per il carnevale ambrosiano, ad esempio) dal giugno precedente e quindi nessuna scuola ha modificato il calendario per "facilitare" lo sciopero.
I calendari delle scuole vengono decisi e approvati a giugno e quindi vi erano scuole che chiudevano il 31 e altre no.
Considerando le esigenze dell'utenza, che non deve essere direttamente danneggiata, visto che oltretutto si è scioperato per loro e non per questioni contrattuali, uno sciopero a ridosso delle feste creava minori problemi di custodia dei bambini di uno infrasettimanale.
Non capisco il disgusto per questo.
Capisco bene invece il disgusto per chi vuole uno scuola che selezioni sin dall'asilo i bambini.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Novembre 2008)

*d'altronde..*

da uno che è alto un metro e un caz zo... cosa ci si poteva aspettare?
e mi pare giusto che si risenta... Obama non solo è bello, non solo è simpatico... ma ci avrà pure una bella mazza... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  e non è detto che in visita diplomatica in italia non decida di conoscere a fondo la ministra carfagna... e il suo ministero.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












povero silvio che condanna... cerchiamo di essere solidali con lui... se no si deprime e per vendetta ci aumenta le tasse...


----------



## Mari' (8 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> da uno che è alto un metro e un caz zo... cosa ci si poteva aspettare?
> e mi pare giusto che si risenta... Obama non solo è bello, non solo è simpatico... ma ci avrà pure una bella mazza...
> 
> 
> ...


Tranquilla Anna, si trovera' a casa ... anche lui e' un moralista, ed e' contro l'aborto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  andiamoci piano con Obama.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tranquilla Anna, si trovera' a casa ... anche lui e' un moralista, ed e' contro l'aborto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il nostro non è affatto moralista. usa i moralisti.


----------



## Mari' (8 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> *il nostro* non è affatto moralista. usa i moralisti.


... e quale morale vuoi che abbia l'individuo in questione ... giura falso sulla testa dei suoi figli  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ho detto tutto


----------



## Old unodinoi (9 Novembre 2008)

l'icona di sinistra Camilleri ha definito la Gelmini come una che non è un essere umano ... Berlusconi definito in tutti i modi ....
ma questo non è razzismo?


----------



## Old alesera (9 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> l'icona di sinistra Camilleri ha definito la Gelmini come una che non è un essere umano ... Berlusconi definito in tutti i modi ....
> ma questo non è razzismo?


 
come spesso fai con il Berlusca, lo difendi facendo una gara tra chi è più politicamente scorretto, dividendo tra destra e sinistra e catalogando...

resta il fatto che Berlusconi come spesso accade, ha detto una cagata, resta il fatto, che si fa un polverone perchè a noi piace la teatralità di queste minuzie tralasciando i problemi seri...

comunque Berlusca è mio malgrado presidente del consiglio, ha delle responsabilità almeno di facciata....


----------



## Old unodinoi (9 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> come spesso fai con il Berlusca, lo difendi facendo una gara tra chi è più politicamente scorretto, dividendo tra destra e sinistra e catalogando...
> 
> resta il fatto che Berlusconi come spesso accade, ha detto una cagata, resta il fatto, che si fa un polverone perchè a noi piace la teatralità di queste minuzie tralasciando i problemi seri...


quando riporto ALTRE notizie è perchè qualche anima candida si indigna se le caxxate vengono da una certa parte e SORVOLANO se vengono dall'altra parte.
si tratta di mettere in evidenza la ipocrisia: metto in croce l'omuncolo di arcore ma faccio finta di nulla se la bordata arriva da sinistra. QUESTO E' UN FATTO!
sulla teatralità e sulle minuzie concordo ... allora tralasciamo TUTTO!


----------



## Old unodinoi (9 Novembre 2008)

tra l'altro ieri ho sentito uno dei discorsi di Obama e ha detto che stanno cercando un cane e gliene hanno proposto uno che è un meticcio come lui (testualmente).
come vedete lui non si fa problemi di razza o di dire che è mezzo sangue o nero o abbronzato. sono tutte caxxate alle quali facciamo caso noi ma non per lui ma per dare contro a berlusca.


----------



## Old alesera (9 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> quando riporto ALTRE notizie è perchè qualche anima candida si indigna se le caxxate vengono da una certa parte e SORVOLANO se vengono dall'altra parte.
> si tratta di mettere in evidenza la ipocrisia: metto in croce l'omuncolo di arcore ma faccio finta di nulla se la bordata arriva da sinistra. QUESTO E' UN FATTO!
> sulla teatralità e sulle minuzie concordo ... allora tralasciamo TUTTO!


si ma gli altri non sono presidenti del consiglio


----------



## Old unodinoi (9 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> si ma gli altri non sono presidenti del consiglio


il futuro presidente degli USA ha detto di se stesso che è un meticcio come il cane che vogliono dargli.
chiaro il concetto?
non fossilizziamoci sulle caxxate. magari la battuta ad Obama è anche piaciuta!


----------



## Old alesera (9 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> il futuro presidente degli USA ha detto di se stesso che è un meticcio come il cane che vogliono dargli.
> chiaro il concetto?
> non fossilizziamoci sulle caxxate. magari la battuta ad Obama è anche piaciuta!


 
concordo io non ci avrei fatto tutto sto casino...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> il futuro presidente degli USA ha detto di se stesso che è un meticcio come il cane che vogliono dargli.
> chiaro il concetto?
> non fossilizziamoci sulle caxxate. magari la battuta ad Obama è anche piaciuta!


 Io potrei anche autodefinirmi cornuta ...ma non troverei accettabile che lo facesse un'altra persona soprattutto con cui non ho rapporti confidenziali, ma professionali.


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io potrei anche autodefinirmi cornuta ...ma non troverei accettabile che lo facesse un'altra persona soprattutto con cui non ho rapporti confidenziali, ma professionali.


ecco, appunto...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> il futuro presidente degli USA ha detto di se stesso che è un meticcio come il cane che vogliono dargli.
> chiaro il concetto?
> non fossilizziamoci sulle caxxate. magari la battuta ad Obama è anche piaciuta!



lui può definirsi come vuole, rimane il fatto che ci sono cose che berlusoni, quale presidente del consiglio ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   non riesco a dirlo e stare seria), dovrebbe evitare di dire. se vuole fare il cabarettista, che vada allo zelig


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Old geisha (10 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


>


 non usi faccine che non le competono .....please


----------



## Old latriglia (10 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rispondo perché ho sentito altrove questa cosa che fa davvero arrabbiare.
> Prima di tutto uno sciopero è uno sciopero anche se prefestivo e comporta una decurtazione dello stipendio che non è irrilevante per chi la subisce e quindi nessuno sciopera per far vacanza ...alla faccia di Brunetta è più semplice "ammalarsi" o, per chi non è nella scuola, prendere un giorno di ferie.
> La scuola deve durare 204 giorni per legge e ogni scuola decide su un certo numero di giorni di festa da piazzare a seconda delle esigenze del territorio (a Milano tutti chiudono un paio di giorni per il carnevale ambrosiano, ad esempio) dal giugno precedente e quindi nessuna scuola ha modificato il calendario per "facilitare" lo sciopero.
> I calendari delle scuole vengono decisi e approvati a giugno e quindi vi erano scuole che chiudevano il 31 e altre no.
> ...


quante parole ....... ho detto solo che è una mossa dei sindacati proclamare scioperi attaccati ai fine settimana per avere più gente che sta a casa dal lavoro (e non in piazza, che san benissimo che non ci vanno) ..... e non raccontiamocele, gli italiani ci sguazzano ad aver scuse per un fine settimana lungo e andar di shopping


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

e la Bruni che ha dichiarato che è felice di essere francese dopo l'uscita del nano?


si..vabbè...a noi non ci frega di quello che puo'pensare la Bruni....ma che figura di merdaioli che abbiamo fatto...io davvero mi vergogno di essere rappresentata da quello, e giuro che con il partito non centra un cz.

è un tamarro.

no, coatto.

devo decidere.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> il nostro non è affatto moralista. usa i moralisti.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> da uno che è alto un metro e un caz zo... cosa ci si poteva aspettare?
> e mi pare giusto che si risenta... Obama non solo è bello, non solo è simpatico... ma ci avrà pure una bella mazza...
> 
> 
> ...
























 lasciatelo dire, questa è grandiosa...

anche io ho letto l'invdia dell Uomo nelle sue parole.

che buzzurro.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

basta, cambio nik, me lo metto miciolidia in inglese.

Mari..traduci please.


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e la Bruni che ha dichiarato che è felice di essere francese dopo l'uscita del nano?
> 
> 
> si..vabbè...a noi non ci frega di quello che puo'pensare la Bruni....ma che figura di merdaioli che abbiamo fatto...io davvero mi vergogno di essere rappresentata da quello, e giuro che con il partito non centra un cz.
> ...


la carla bruni è simpatica come un dito nel sedere con l'unghia lunga..


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e la Bruni che ha dichiarato che è felice di essere francese dopo l'uscita del nano?
> 
> 
> si..vabbè...a noi non ci frega di quello che puo'pensare la Bruni....ma che figura di merdaioli che abbiamo fatto...io davvero mi vergogno di essere rappresentata da quello, e giuro che con il partito non centra un cz.
> ...



Hai letto cio che Cossiga (altra capa di ca-zzo, ma in questa occasione mi e' piaciuto) a risposto?:


*"Anche noi italiani - ha subito risposto il senatore a vita Francesco Cossiga - siamo ben lieti che Carla Bruni non sia più italiana, anzi siamo addirittura felici! Ma chissà che un giorno Carla Brunì non sia costretta dalla sua burrascosa vita a richiedere la cittadinanza italiana".*




*





























*


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> basta, cambio nik, me lo metto miciolidia in inglese.
> 
> Mari..traduci please.



Ecco fatto, Miciolidia.


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2008)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Hai letto cio che Cossiga (altra capa di ca-zzo, ma in questa occasione mi e' piaciuto) a risposto?:
> 
> 
> *"Anche noi italiani - ha subito risposto il senatore a vita Francesco Cossiga - siamo ben lieti che Carla Bruni non sia più italiana, anzi siamo addirittura felici! Ma chissà che un giorno Carla Brunì non sia costretta dalla sua burrascosa vita a richiedere la cittadinanza italiana".*
> ...


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

*Bruja*

In poche parole ti vuoi rovinare


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2008)

*insomma...*



Mari' ha detto:


> In poche parole ti vuoi rovinare


Mettila così... azzardo un future e qualche bond... dimmi tu se non sono sforzi??!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old latriglia (10 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai letto cio che Cossiga (altra capa di ca-zzo, ma in questa occasione mi e' piaciuto) a risposto?:
> 
> 
> *"Anche noi italiani - ha subito risposto il senatore a vita Francesco Cossiga - siamo ben lieti che Carla Bruni non sia più italiana, anzi siamo addirittura felici! Ma chissà che un giorno Carla Brunì non sia costretta dalla sua burrascosa vita a richiedere la cittadinanza italiana".*
> ...


stavolta tocca che lo quoto tutto, è esattamente quel che ho pensato quando ho sentito la notizia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> quante parole ....... ho detto solo che è una mossa dei sindacati proclamare scioperi attaccati ai fine settimana per avere più gente che sta a casa dal lavoro (e non in piazza, che san benissimo che non ci vanno) ..... e non raccontiamocele, gli italiani ci sguazzano ad aver scuse per un fine settimana lungo e andar di shopping


Devi fare un lavoro per il quale ricevi uno stipendio tale che non ti fa pesare lo sciopero se lo puoi considerare un modo per fare il week end più lungo.
Ti ho spiegato come funziona nella scuola e non l'hai considerato.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> la carla bruni è simpatica come un dito nel sedere con l'unghia lunga..


si lo so..anche a me sta sulle balle...ma zotica non è.,,per quanto sia importante il suo commento eh....a me non importa una un bel ciufolo..era solo per aggiugerne una all'allenco.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai letto cio che Cossiga (altra capa di ca-zzo, ma in questa occasione mi e' piaciuto) a risposto?:
> 
> 
> *"Anche noi italiani - ha subito risposto il senatore a vita Francesco Cossiga - siamo ben lieti che Carla Bruni non sia più italiana, anzi siamo addirittura felici! Ma chissà che un giorno Carla Brunì non sia costretta dalla sua burrascosa vita a richiedere la cittadinanza italiana".*
> ...


 

ti fijio de buona donna....l'ha detta proprio Giusta 

	
	
		
		
	


	






quello che ha sempre fregato è che cossiga come andreotti sono molto intelligenti e simpatici...ma come politici.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





degli ottimi politici italiani


----------



## Iris (11 Novembre 2008)

A me di Carla Bruni non interessa niente...può prendere tutte le cittadinanze che vuole, non la mantengo io.
Se Cossiga, sicuramente più pernicioso della Bruni, si levasse finalmente di mezzo, ne sarei soddisfatta.
Sono 50 anni che manteniamo Cossiga...e quelli come lui.


----------



## brugola (11 Novembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> A me di Carla Bruni non interessa niente...può prendere tutte le cittadinanze che vuole, non la mantengo io.
> *Se Cossiga, sicuramente più pernicioso della Bruni, si levasse finalmente di mezzo, ne sarei soddisfatta.*
> *Sono 50 anni che manteniamo Cossiga...e quelli come* *lui*.


quotissimo


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si lo so..anche a me sta sulle balle...*ma zotica non è.,*,per quanto sia importante il suo commento eh....a me non importa una un bel ciufolo..era solo per aggiugerne una all'allenco.


... ah NO? ... chiedilo ai 59.762.886 di italiani cosa ne pensano ... Micia non farti ingannare dal suo modo di camminare, dalla sua postura ... e' un'indossatrice incallita, e' tutta studiata, anche la sua vocina  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... questo non la giustifica, o l'autorizza ad affermazioni del genere ... molte volte abbiam dovuto sentire dalla sua boccuccia stron-zate da far arrossire un asino (chiedo scusa all'Asino) ... ma questa volta l'ha detta grossa, una vera e puzzolenta ca-ga-ta.

Buondi'.


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ti fijio de buona donna....l'ha detta proprio Giusta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uno parla troppo, ed uno parla troppo poco


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> A me di Carla Bruni non interessa niente...può prendere tutte le cittadinanze che vuole, non la mantengo io.
> Se Cossiga, sicuramente più pernicioso della Bruni, si levasse finalmente di mezzo, ne sarei soddisfatta.
> Sono 50 anni che manteniamo *Cossiga...e quelli come lui.*


... una folla, un esercito di ... ... ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  papponi?


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ah NO? ... chiedilo ai 59.762.886 di italiani cosa ne pensano ... Micia non farti ingannare dal suo modo di camminare, dalla sua postura ... e' un'indossatrice incallita, e' tutta studiata, anche la sua vocina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mari...di quello che dice la bruni non mi importa..l'ho usata a pretesto.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ti fijio de buona donna....l'ha detta proprio Giusta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e qui, per chi non l'avesse capito, ero ironica.


----------

